# jmri help?



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have been looking at jmri and i like what I've seen. and my phone will work as a throttle! im assuming my mrc express is worthless for jmri but my budget is pretty tight.. what is the cheapest route to go?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

nsr_civic,
Does it have loco net? 6 pin flat phone cable?
If it does you can use the digitrax PR3 to make it all work!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Sean, of course it doesn't have loconet, MRC has their own proprietary databus and not supported by JMRI (see the hardware page.) i would think you'll want to sell the prodigy and buy either digitrax zephyr or ncepowercab

I will be using NCE powercab + NCE USB module to run and program trains AND PR3 to control digitrax stationary and in future signal decoders and detectors.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

I know that I will be getting a pr3 when funds permit. But I'm gonna sit on the express system for a bit. I might just use the pr3 for programing, signaling and switch controll and use the mrc for running trains. similar to tanks system. I was just curious if there was an inexpensive pc only command station available.
I have enough PCs I figured that would be a good route


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

notice, apart of programing PR3 device does not send track signals, so all your stationary decoders need to have Loconet interface. im not sure yet if DS64 decoder can bridge loconet bus and rail and retranslate commands for other devises on rail bus only. signaling is a topic by itself, at the moment i only have theoretical knowledge (but there is this auction on saturday that might land me signal decoder... fingers crossed)

you actually not that far off a normal system. your MRC express will sell for probably ~80-100 (if not better). that means you only 50$ away from brand new powercab or zephyr and i've seen these ebayed at ~120-130 pre-owned. regrdless you should prepare - this will not be very cheap.
apart of the system itself you will need ~100 on BDL168 (or blocD8), ~100 on SE8C signaling decoder (or SIC24AD, cheaper) , number of DS64s


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea what he said!:thumbsup:
If your looking just at JMRI programing then that's the PR3.
But if you wan't to run your trains with computer aid then follow Anton's advice and E-Bay The MRC and get either the NCE or the Digitrax!


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I guess ill set this info back on the back burner for the time being and concentrate on building the actual layout first. When I get sufficient funds ill get the pr3 and go from there. When and if I go all jmri on my layout the mrc system will go to emstar's n scale layout. She has already claimed it for the ease of functionality.


----------

